# Why I love being a single parent! <3



## AnnaBoo

I think a lot of people don't focus on what's brilliant about being single when raising a baby.

I'm only 11w but I'm already happy to be doing this on my own. I can focus on myself and my baby. I don't have to deal with trying to keep a relationship working. I don't have anyone to fight with or put me down. I don't have someone judging me on how I do things or arguing with how I want to raise my baby.
I always have the support and love of my family and friends. 

What do you love about being a yummy mummy or darling daddy? <3


----------



## WhoopC

Your post is inspiring, and I just wanted to say thanks for bringing it all back into perspective.


----------



## whatwillbe

Good post ! I think I like that I don't have a man contradicting my parenting skills, and yes no oh to argue with although my ex fob of my 3 kids still winds me up to boiling point occasionally lol x


----------



## Jade--x

I totally agree :) x


----------



## Dezireey

I like being here alone with my little boy and just being 'me'. FOB has been coming to see LO and even though I don't want him back, I dont want him to think I have let myself go and I have had to make sure my hair was okay, make up on, that I was dressed okay, that the house looked good etc etc. Good god, I forgot the hard work in impressing men / guests / male visitors/dates. I was so glad when he left and I could put my old tracky bottoms back on again and put my reading glasses on. What I'm trying to say is, I love the fact being a single mum means just taking care of LO and not worrying or concerning yourself with anyone else but you and your baby. Heaven!


----------



## Jennifurball

Apart from the worry of things getting messy with ex and his family, I actually LOVE being a single parent. Don't get me wrong, I have my low moments and sometimes want to have a cry, but I don't have to live with someone who constantly drains my confidence in parenting and my looks. I only have to consider me and Scarlett, all my money goes on important things instead of him and his addictions. I don't have to be falsely nice to his family anymore, they know my true feelings now.

I would be 100% happy if none of them wanted anything to do with her, but life is never that simple.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Lucas makes it very easy to love being a single parent, he is so much fun and such lovely company I honestly wouldn't want anyone else taking my attention.
Some mornings (when he's not waking me up by poking me in the eye with a toy train or smacking me in the face with a book) he'll wake me up by throwing his arms around my neck and squealing "I just love you!" - I live for moments like this and it's a bit selfish but I'd hate to have to share them. We do everything together (I'm like a lost lamb when he's at his dad's), and I love that there is no-one else there dividing our time.

I would never, ever have chosen to be a single parent but if I'd had a teeny glimpse of what it's actually like, my opinion would have been very different.


----------



## LeoTheLion

I love being my own person, although it is hard & tiring. I love that Im the 1st to get the morning cuddle, im the one who he wants when tired/sick/hurt Im the one who is teaching him his first words. Hes only 15 months and is my best mate, if Im not in work we do everything together. Plus he looks like me )


----------



## fairydust87

Best feeling ever going it alone. Even though FOB plays an active part I am still classed as a single parent and I love it :) x


----------



## baby_mama87

It's lovely reading this I've just become a single parent and am feeling really low at the minute so it's.nice to see there is light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## beachgal

Reading these posts brought a huge smile to my face :) Thank you!

I am only 6 weeks along, but I will be a single mommy. It's not how I pictured things turning out, but I can't wait for all of those wonderful things each of you has mentioned! :flower:


----------



## Jennifurball

The one thing that makes me feel better is hearing about girls going through the same crap I did with my ex, them refusing to take responsibility, going out all night etc. Makes me feel stronger that I don't have that to deal with, it is just me and baba.


----------



## amotherslove

I chose to be a single parent. Went the sperm donor route. I love it. I've loved every second of it. Nobody has authority over my child but me. All her love and cuddles go to me and occasionally my mum and sister.. She's just a dream.. I wouldn't wanna have someone around failing to treat her as preciously as I expect her to be treated. She's a baby.. And she deserves the best.. This way I can be sure she's getting it.


----------



## omfgski

.


----------



## taylor197878

a love being a single mum wouldnt have it anyother way yeah it can be hard, 

there dad plays a big part in there life so they have the best off both worlds.


----------



## lita emianita

every mom have different feels. but enjoy and happy with your pregnancy whatever it is, is the biggest feels


----------



## littlegenes

I love being the only one who gets to call the shots and I will be able to raise my child exactly how I like- I imagine I will move on one day and find someone else but as Ava is my child I will decide what is best for her. 

If my ex decided to be part of her life it would of been a disaster area....no cloth nappies, no baby wearing, he would have her calpoled up to the eyeballs and she would be a lot worse behaved than she is now- terrible twos are hitting hard but not as hard as they could be

Don't get me wrong it is tough being the only one who is there at 3am to get her back to sleep but the pros outweigh the cons at the moment.


----------



## KatVM

Getting to decide his schedule, do things the way I want to without getting permission. Plus when he gets older he will know his mommy so well and barely know his father and that will be when he realize he messed up.


----------



## tink23

- being able to make meals for Eli and I without worrying if a man will like it..!

- having a whole bed all to myself..!

- not having to worry about shaving..haha!


----------

